# webcam driver



## Marsi (Mar 3, 2010)

Help me find webcam driver please, for Skype webcam SUPER AMT PRO/SERIES Lens = 35fps - 640x480 dpi

Thank you for help!!!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Is there any model number of this webcam?


With the webcam connected please post the ID:

Open the Device Manager
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Scroll to Hardware ID
Post the info you find under Hardware ID

Do this for each error you have

Bill


----------

